# Two Headed



## billiemay (Dec 28, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-28-2009
*Source:* Two heads

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/1442836.html

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## potato matter (Dec 28, 2009)

Are they serious?! Is it for sale, lol.


----------



## billiemay (Dec 28, 2009)

nooo idea


----------



## hotdog85 (Dec 28, 2009)

it doesnt look sound like they are selling but posting in the wrong area, so who knows


----------



## billiemay (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah it does sound like they just want advice


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 29, 2009)

i think i jnow who that is, i'll see what i can find out.


----------



## Noongato (Dec 29, 2009)

neat, id buy one. Well as long as i believed it wasnt suffering


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, it's my mates, hatched the other day, was looking pretty good, but he said it doesn't look 100% at the moment, might not make it. i'll get pics tonight.


----------



## billiemay (Dec 29, 2009)

Aww hope it makes it. I think two-headed things are amazing but i'm sure they can have millions of problems


----------



## potato matter (Dec 29, 2009)

Do they share organs, or each have their own set???


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2009)

depends on where they are conjoined from potato!


----------



## Andrais (Dec 29, 2009)

i would have no idea on how to look after a two headed snake? do u feed one head or both of them :|
hope the poor thing isn't suffering


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

Aussie, apparently both heads are fed.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jan 2, 2010)

has anyone on here ever had a 2 headed animal to hatch


----------



## bigi (Jan 2, 2010)

whats the scoop twenty B, any info or pic yet


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 2, 2010)

not yet.


----------



## bigi (Mar 14, 2010)

did you get a pic Twenty B


----------



## unique (Mar 14, 2010)

bigi - its dead in a jar of metho....
he was trying to sell it dead in a jar for $500 :lol:


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 14, 2010)

no luck sorry.


----------

